# Born on US airbase



## jackpotnav (Feb 12, 2009)

Probably asked before...I was born to American parents on US Air Force base in Weisbaden. Any advantage to getting German passport?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

None. Nor would there be if you were born to American parents OFF the base. Birth gets you (almost) nothing.*

See German Missions in the United States - Obtaining Citizenship

* Children born in Germany after Dec. 31, 1999 to foreign parents who were legal residents of Germany for at least eight years, acquire German citizenship too. However, between the age of 18 and 23 they will have to decide whether to keep German citizenship or the citizenship of their parents.


----------

